# Round Baler Advise



## Algohay (Aug 25, 2012)

We are looking to upgrade our round baler, any suggestion? Weput up about 1500 5X6 Baler of Legume and Mix grass/legume and would like to stick with this size of baler. What we are looking for is a machine capable of the following: -Swallow 2 X13 ft windrows raked together (Heavy legume and legume/grass mix) -Net Wrap -Twine with twin arms -Capable of silage for the intermittant times -Run with 90 HP -Less that $20K Our past machines are limited to Claas and IH so any advise would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Vermeer Super M and the late model Jon Deere's are tough fast and durable. They stand up better than any others I have seen. I would omit the twine tie.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Ditto Waterway 64


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought another low bale count JD 567 silage baler with net recently for $20,000 . They work good for me. Net is nice but I have customers who will only buy twine bales and all the timothy hay we wrap is twine only.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

John Deere "silage special" mega-wide pickup, like waterway said....don't even thread the twine....emergencies only....

Claas makes a great machine from what I've heard...never used one....do you need the crop cutter?

Funny about vermeer, they are just not very popular here....although the look like very well built machines....not sure how Vermeer got into the farm eq. Business....they have always been associated with underground construction in my mind, was surprised,when I got into farming, that the diggin Dutchman was even a player in this field....would be like Ditch Witch making farm eq to me, bet they would make good eq as well...

Good luck in your search....let us know and post pics!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I may be wrong but didn't vermeer make the first round baler?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I may be wrong but didn't vermeer make the first round baler?


Long before Vermeer, Allis Chalmers made the 1st round baler. I saw one running when I was a kid and thought it was cool.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, did you say 5x6 sileage bales? How on earth would you handle them! They must weigh 4000+ lbs each?


----------



## Algohay (Aug 25, 2012)

Have been leaning toward the Vermeer but am a bit concerned about the weight, balling with a White in very hilly country. Obviously would not be rolling 5X6 silage, the beauty of a variable chamber.

Have heard good things about JD , Any thoughts on New Holland?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

John Deere 567 but you'll be on the verge with that price


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The most important consideration when purchasing a piece of equipment is the dealer support. It does not matter which color baler you choose, they will all do a good job. As you can see from the posts on this forum they all can cause problems. Repeat, they all have their issues. All dealers have a service department for one main reason only, to repair equipment that is broken. The question you should be asking yourself is which dealer will keep me up and going when problems arise.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

carcajou said:


> images1.jpg
> Long before Vermeer, Allis Chalmers made the 1st round baler. I saw one running when I was a kid and thought it was cool.


Vermeer made the first large round baler. Story goes a friend of his was getting out of the cattle business because of square bales.

I remember seeing pictures of the first balers and the bales they made.

We have come a long way since then.


----------



## Algohay (Aug 25, 2012)

We have been very fortunate with our current machines, the Claas has rolled hay since '85(with some modification), but having dealer support near bu would be helpful.

Only have a JD dealer in the area and from the looks of it, there are used green machines closer to my area but they do not appear to be silage capable. JD does have a high moisture kit, anyone with experience installing and is it a good as a "silage special"


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Algohay said:


> We have been very fortunate with our current machines, the Claas has rolled hay since '85(with some modification), but having dealer support near bu would be helpful.
> Only have a JD dealer in the area and from the looks of it, there are used green machines closer to my area but they do not appear to be silage capable. JD does have a high moisture kit, anyone with experience installing and is it a good as a "silage special"


Don't know anything about the kit...but I certainly have doubts about it...just never heard of it....what does the kit include? Any ideas?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

New Holland makes the 7090 baler. Been a good one for me. If you are talking about 90 hp pto, that might work if there is no steep hills.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> New Holland makes the 7090 baler. Been a good one for me. If you are talking about 90 hp pto, that might work if there is no steep hills.


Ya its nice or the br 780 if your looking for a bit older model for less $.


----------



## Algohay (Aug 25, 2012)

I have seen a few balers advertised with the High Moisture Kit so went to the JD online part store and sure enough the do list kits. One is a scraper and the other is made of several components, the main parts being a knife and a roller with LH and RH strippers. I am not certain if this could be installed or if they are only spare parts.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me neither...my buddy has a silage special and it's considerably heavier than the standard model....doubt that the knives and rollers make up that difference. I believe the entire machine is built a bit heavier, but that's only an assumption....hard to find them for less than 20k that ain't got over 20k bales run thru them...


----------



## Algohay (Aug 25, 2012)

Everyone, thanks for your input, it has been extremely helpful and am re-thinking the need for silage. Have found on 5 x 6 baler close by, a NH 780 A, any experience with these machines?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Algohay said:


> Everyone, thanks for your input, it has been extremely helpful and am re-thinking the need for silage. Have found on 5 x 6 baler close by, a NH 780 A, any experience with these machines?


 The 780 is a proven baler, I've used one in the past, never owned one....not sure bout the "a" designation

Not that you'll get an honest answer, but how many bales have been run thru...

I'm sure there will be someone to opin if there is anything particular to pay attention to on this machine, net or just twine? Maybe that's what the "a" is for idk...auto tie maybe?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The "a" is newer than a first gen 780.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

The wide model 780 pickups were prone to breaking up. I'm not sure when they changed them up but if you plan on making silage bales try to avoid the early pickup version.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I ran a 740 for alot of years loved it I know a guy that had a 780 he loved it to. If price is right I would go for it.


----------



## Algohay (Aug 25, 2012)

Have tried to do a search on the differences on the model and have not been able to find any myself.

The machine has both net and twine and is to have about 17000 bale on it all straw. Clean looking machine


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

How much do they want for it


----------



## Algohay (Aug 25, 2012)

About 16


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Get all over that. Go on agdealer they are worth 20 to 27 on there. Good deal for sure


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Monitor included right......surely


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The one thing about a straw baler I'd wonder about would be the amount of pressure they had been running to try to get extra weight in the bales. Sometimes I think I'm harder on my baler in straw than bay just because I want to get greedy and pack a little more weight in each one.


----------



## Algohay (Aug 25, 2012)

Excellent points about the monitor and pressure. Presume monitor is included but it is a good idea to check.
Never though of the pressures on straw, can see where one may want to pack them a little tighter.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Also more dirt when baling straw and stocks. Harder on bearings etc.


----------



## Algohay (Aug 25, 2012)

All, thank you for your fantastic input, it was extremely helpful

We have settled on a 780A New Holland (with the monitor  ). The only consideration is that it may be a 1000 shaft. This is not so much a problem as we can change stubs on the tractor but the rest of our gear is 540. Would anyone know if you can flip the gear box on the 780.

If no, we will change the tractor output but would be more convenient if we did not have to.

Again, thanks for all your advise and I will be sure to watch future posts in the event I can provide anyone some assistance.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The 540 and 1000 gearboxes are not the same. To go to 540 you will need a differnet gearbox and front yoke. The slip clutch will also need to be either readjusted or a different tension spring installed.


----------



## Algohay (Aug 25, 2012)

One last post to thank everyone again for our input. The final decision was a 06 780 A with about 17,000 bale, pictured. It has finally arrived and is ready to go, unfortunatly the weather is not.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

That is one nice looking 780A! What's it look like under the covers?

I'm real happy with mine. I hope you will be also.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Algohay said:


> One last post to thank everyone again for our input. The final decision was a 06 780 A with about 17,000 bale, pictured. It has finally arrived and is ready to go, unfortunatly the weather is not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck with it Algo!

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Good buy that was a steal I see others worth 10 k more in the same shape.


----------



## Algohay (Aug 25, 2012)

It looks good under the covers, very clean machine. Haven't had a chance to use it in anger yet an and hoping it runs as good as it looks.

Way it is raining, may wind up using it as a windrow wringer


----------

